# filtys in laws check it out



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

:bigok:


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

LOLLOL!!!!!! LOoks fun!!!!!! Haha. Second man even faceplanted and saved the cigg!!! Thats skill!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> Filthy's Inlaws....
> 
> :bigok:


:haha: LMAO!!! I know you tried to make ME look like a dang River Bottom Hillbilly....but I aint from Kenefick lol....Now my ole lady and yours, Yeah thats a whole different story, both of this are born and raised Keneficians. Seeing this almost makes me not want to claim her lol.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

thats why i said your inlaws not ur folks thats some hutchins votaw derby racing right there lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

LMAO!! Thats funny stuff!:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Funny shiz right ther!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Funny shiz right ther!


^^ X2..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The ONLY reason I didn't do this is cause I didn't think of it. Too dam old now.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

that good stuff right there!


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

that's awesome that was me and my buddies a few days ago but with a tabogon, snow and a lot more speed lol funny vid tho


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA! I'm glad we had an old truck hood, made things much easier!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup I've been drug around on a truck hood a few times. Also used to cut a sheet of plywood in half to be 4'x4' and drill a hole through the middle of one side and drag that.....it was awesome when our hay field would flood with a few inches of water riding the plywood!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

We used a knee board a few time behind a truck in GA. Until my cousin hit a big azz ant bed.


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

When my wife asks me next weekend "why the hell were you trying to ride a cooler" I'm gonna have to blame you. lol


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ when you live out here where filthy and i do you try anything that might b fun. both of our wives are born and raised from this town so we gotta give each other a hard time.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

enforcer said:


> When my wife asks me next weekend "why the hell were you trying to ride a cooler" I'm gonna have to blame you. lol


Lmao! Be sure to post video for my entertainment at work 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

